# Burnt Ends?



## candelbc (Aug 26, 2007)

I have heard about these in-famous Burnt Ends, but I have a quick question. Can you make just a bunch of burnt ends? Or are they just a cut of a bigger hunk of meat? As I understand from my readings, the burnt ends are just cuts from the short end of the Brisket.  But, I have also heard that they are amazingly popular in the KC area. 

So, any information you can share about Burnt ends, the better.. Can I just try making them all on their own?

I hope I am asking them right.

-Brad


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2007)

"Burnt ends" are mostly trimmings from briskets. Kinda tough and dried out parts. They are excellent used as a flavoring in beans etc. due to there intense flavor. When cooked in beans or in a dish with moisture (chili, stews, soups) they become very tender. They can be created by returning a portion of a brisket (usually the point section)  to the cooker for several addtional hours. In some areas you can order a plate of "burnt ends" sliced very thin with a sauce on them.  Hope this helps!


----------



## candelbc (Aug 26, 2007)

Could you cut parts of a brisket into smaller parts to make more "ends?" My guess is that you'd have to trim all the fat because the smaller pieces would cook so much faster.

Still, might not be a bad way to do it.. I am a HUGE fan of Bark.. Period...

Thanks for the tips...

-Brad


----------



## BBQ'd Dude (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi,

I normally will use the point from the packer cut brisket. I smoke it all together being the point and flat. Once done I pull both as one piece. Then I take the point and cut it into squares (Think bite size). I cover these in rub (my own). I then put them into a pan with holes poked in the bottom to let out excess fat/grease, I put a catch pan under it for the drippings. After two hours I pull these out and slather in BBQ sauce. I then put them back in for another two hours. I sauce them one last time an hour prior to pulling.

Not sure if they are technically "burnt ends" but that is how I was taught.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## BBQBob (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes, burnt ends are popular here in KC. When prepared properly, they are tender and very flavorful. I don't make burnt ends because my son and I will fight over the end pieces of a brisket or pork roast. Those pieces have a lot of the rub on them and taste delicious. And sometimes I will set the ends aside to chop up and add to smoked beans at a later cooking, as UB suggested. The burnt ends add great flavor to the beans.


----------



## candelbc (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been considering making the 9 hour drive to KC just to eat...  I may just have to make that happen!

Any suggestions on the best time of year to visit, and maybe even a few of the Tried-And-True Restaurants that you can recommend?

-Brad


----------



## BBQBob (Sep 5, 2007)

Brad, A good time to visit is the first weekend in October for the American Royal BBQ at Kemper Arena. Or over Memorial weekend at the Woodlands racetrack for another BBQ competition. I love Gates BBQ, there are several around the city. Another is the Smokehouse with three loctions around town. There are a lot of good BBQ restuarants in this city. Too many to choose from.
Bob


----------



## candelbc (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool, maybe when I start making plans to come down I will let you know and have you set me up with a meal itinerary. 

Thanks for the recommendation.
-Brad


----------



## jminion (Sep 9, 2007)

Try Smokin Guns and Oklahoma Joes both do a great job.

Jim
PS: I was asked by DrBBQ to come and cook with him at AR but we have picked up two catering jobs so I'm going to have to pass.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

I've never been to either of these, but I have gotten favorable reports about Danny Edward's and Fiorella's!


----------



## candelbc (Sep 9, 2007)

Any thing specific that you recommend from each place?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

candelbc said:


> Any thing specific that you recommend from each place?


 

If your question is for me. The answer is no. They are both BBQ places, that  among others, are popular with locals and out-of towners. Just two more options out of many! 


Enjoy!


----------

